# No Speakah De English



## jerseyhunter (Jul 14, 2009)

NO SPEAKAH DE ENGLISH

  A bus stops and 2 Italian men get on. They sit down and
 engage in an animated conversation.

  The lady sitting next to them ignores them at first, but
 her attention is galvanized when she hears one of them say the following:

    'Emma come first.
    Den I come.
    Den two asses come together.
    I come once-a-more! .
    Two asses, they come together again.
    I come again and pee twice.
    Then I come one lasta time.'

    The lady can't take this any more,

    'You foul-mouthed sex obsessed pig,' she retorted
 indignantly. 'In this country. we don't speak aloud in Public places
 about our sex lives.

    'Hey, coola down lady,' said the man. 'Who talkin'
 abouta sex?  I'm a justa tellin' my frienda how to spell '
   Mississippi  '.'

$50 says you're gonna read this again.


----------



## the iceman (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, try collecting.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 16, 2009)

Um , the check is in the mail .


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep...you take debit cards?

Good one!

Eric


----------



## motorcitykid (Jul 18, 2009)

Do you accept pay-pal?  I gotta go..I pissed my pants on that one!

Steve


----------

